# auf eine Ebene reduzieren



## buddha (7. September 2003)

Hi , ich wollte wissen ob man mehrere Ebenen zusammenfügen kann ohne ihre Ebeneneffekte zu mischen ,oder muss ich mein "`Werk"   erst als jpeg oder so abschpeichern um damit weiter zu arbeiten


----------



## Mark (7. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich weiß leider nicht, was Du mit "ohne die Ebeneneffekte zu mischen" meinst. In dem moment, wo man Ebenen merged, werden die LayerStyles "eingerechnet" und dann die Ebenen zusammengerechnet.
Layer Contextmenü (recht-oben-Pfeil): "sichtbare Verbinden" bzw. "merge visible" oder "Verbundene Verbinden" bzw. "merge linked"...

//edit: Merge Visible Shift-Strg-E; Merge LInked Strg-E


----------



## Ju02 (7. September 2003)

Hi ,

ich glaube ich weiss,was du meinst buddha.Und zwar liegt der Trick darin,die unterste Eben zu nehmen,und die mit der darüberliegenden zu verbinden(also strg+e).Dann bleiben alle Ebeneneffeckter erhalten.
gruss,thy


----------



## Mark (7. September 2003)

Hi!

@Sumaro: was ist nun anderes dabei, als ich bereits schrieb? Wo ist der Trick?
Layer-Styles brauchen doch nun nicht unbedingt die "Hintergrundebene" - ich gehe mal davon aus, die meinst Du mit "unterste Ebene" - z.B. ein Schatten bleibt auch ein Schatten, wenn man die Ebene merged, halt zusammengerechnet, aber immernoch mit Transparenz der Ebene...


----------



## Ju02 (7. September 2003)

hi,

@Pinky:Ja,ich meine die unterste Ebene.Nur bei dir hat es sich so komisch angehört  .Ein bisschen kompliziert  
Naja,egal.
gruss,thy


----------



## buddha (7. September 2003)

alo des sichtbare auf eine ebene reduzieren  war genau das was ich meinte ;D


----------

